# stress relief ideas



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lately ive been very stressed i could come up with a number of reasons why and im posative im not the only one who gets stressed so, i figured we could share our stress relievers with eachother i think it would be nice for everyone to get some ideas that might work for them. 

when im stressed i usually
-read a book to escape reality for a little while
- go for a walk with onyx on a nice quiet road where i can enjoy the scenary
- write or draw
- or sometimes even ball my eyes out to someone as a last resort


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Drive by myself and turn up the radio and sing along.

Go to my mom's.

Go "window shopping" (unless I'm stressed over money, then, I just get depressed).

Go through my closet and take some clothes I don't wear to this place called "God's Helping Hands". They give the stuff to people that needs it.

Watch a sad movie and cry.

Drink and get loud!!! (Not while driving and listening to the radio, of course).

And, of course, play with my puppies.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*stress relief*

The wife speaking:

I sometimes will take a bubble bath
Take the dogs/puppies out and play
Do extra school work 
Cry.... sometimes that is all that will work.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Actually, this forum is my stress relief. Other than that, I'll go outside and find some yard work to do.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

NesOne said:


> Actually, this forum is my stress relief. Other than that, I'll go outside and find some yard work to do.


i didnt think of that but its pretty much true for me as well.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

When I was younger and life seemed to much my Mama told me to write down everything that bothered me and then burn it. She said I was a strong person and I could carry this heavy load. Some people were delicate and you had to take care of them. If you haven't figured it out my stress was due to my family. I don't get stress over too much and I try to never worry about things. It will all work it the end and as long as I have my dogs and my family I'm rich.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

My Mikado,

Heavens knows I would never even wish it on my own worst enemy, but what would you do if BSL or something else took your dogs away...... and what if something were to happen to your family? Sadly, we all have tragedy/death in our lives........

Thanks for the tip about writing and burning. I will certainly be trying that. Right now there is LOTS of stress on all of us due to the cost of gas and paydays NOT going up............


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> When I was younger and life seemed to much my Mama told me to write down everything that bothered me and then burn it. She said I was a strong person and I could carry this heavy load. Some people were delicate and you had to take care of them. If you haven't figured it out my stress was due to my family. I don't get stress over too much and I try to never worry about things. It will all work it the end and as long as I have my dogs and my family I'm rich.


when im at work all i do is think..... i write it all down and it gets out of my head and makes me feel better, i too dont stress over anything its not worth it and all it does is make the situtation worse...i find writing my problems down helps a lot....
when im not at work i ride to get rid of stress....


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

blondie03044 said:


> ...i ride to get rid of stress....


I forgot about that one... :thumbsup:


----------



## buggleblue (Apr 1, 2008)

i cook its very relaxing


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

buggleblue said:


> i cook its very relaxing


Especially out on the grill with a cold beer in one hand :cheers:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I don't have to worry about BSL for a while. The senate and the house did not ban any dogs they are just going to enforce the dangerous dog law we already had. I have had both my parents die and my brother committ sucide so I only have two sisters and my son left for family. I know that something at sometime could take one away from me but I don't dwell on it. I make sure that I never say a mean thing to any of them I don't want to live with that regret. I have said before if some one tried to take my dogs I would go down fighting until the bitter end I would die for my dogs and my son. Death does not scare me and I would rather die for what I believe in than to live my life wondering if there something more I could have done.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Amen to that!!!! (Mikado)


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

My Mikado,

I am very sorry for your losses. 
You have a wonderful attitude about life and your life with your dogs. 
I feel the same as my husband and I can't have human children together so our pits are our children.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you. I'm sorry that you can have a child that must be very hard. I love my son so much and I can not imagine life with out him. I wish everyone could have that joy. But I know what you mean about dogs being your children. I love my dogs just as much as my son and I would ANYTHING for them.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i know this might sound a little corny but, a new found hobby of mine is making cards.

i like to get creative and making cards is exactly that it gets my mind off of things that bother me. you wouldnt believe all the things you can do with a home made card its crazy!!! but it is fun if you are stuck inside all day.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I use to make card all the time it was alot of fun. I even sold some of them.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> i know this might sound a little corny but, a new found hobby of mine is making cards.
> 
> i like to get creative and making cards is exactly that it gets my mind off of things that bother me. you wouldnt believe all the things you can do with a home made card its crazy!!! but it is fun if you are stuck inside all day.


eh i dont think its corny i love workin with my hands and drawing things, paintin, buildin..... i resently picked up graffiti (it stays on my sketch pad) and i love it. when i go to st.l i always go see graffiti wall its AWSOME!!!! heres some pics it goes for mile and miles and miles!!!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

janet's best stress relief is just being with the girls no matter what she is doing with them, playing, training, walking is the best for her, or just messing with them she likes to scare them!! she hates to feed them because it takes sooo long!!!:hammer:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah just having your dog or dogs around can be a stress reliever as long as they arent acting up lol. onyx always seems to beable to tell when im upset even when im not or anything if he senses im stressed or upset crying he will drop whatever he is doing and run up to me hop in my lap and constantly lick my face. he is just too darn sweet! i love him to death.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> yeah just having your dog or dogs around can be a stress reliever as long as they arent acting up lol. onyx always seems to beable to tell when im upset even when im not or anything if he senses im stressed or upset crying he will drop whatever he is doing and run up to me hop in my lap and constantly lick my face. he is just too darn sweet! i love him to death.


yeah, janet and i laugh about how much time we spend around the girls. they sense everything about us, where we are mad, upset, happy, sad, excited, and all the other emotions that we have they can sense 20 feet away. we just love them to death and wouldn't know what to do with out them!!! we like that they are so intune with us and us with them.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Read a book
Write in a journal
Call my dad
Take a long hot bath
Talk to my dogs
Listen to music
or just ball my eyes out till I feel better


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i excersize. it keeps the hormones in your brain from fluctuating so rapidly and can even you out, and it tires you so you can sleep better. sleeping well will do miracles for you.


o, or smoke pot lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

intensive said:


> i excersize. it keeps the hormones in your brain from fluctuating so rapidly and can even you out, and it tires you so you can sleep better. sleeping well will do miracles for you.
> 
> o, or smoke pot lol


Funny you should say...
My fav stress relief is smokin' and watching my fish swim. I could watch them for hours and just forget about the world. I can't smoke anymore(probation) and while I was on extended vacation my wife made the room that my big tank is in a large storage room  So now I just get online and study study study! Walking the dogs just makes me think more, but I find that playing fetch is good cause I release tension by throwing and the dogs just love it. I think studying pits is probably my best escape though, I just get so into it that I forget eveything else that's going on!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> eh i dont think its corny i love workin with my hands and drawing things, paintin, buildin..... i resently picked up graffiti (it stays on my sketch pad) and i love it. when i go to st.l i always go see graffiti wall its AWSOME!!!! heres some pics it goes for mile and miles and miles!!!


Awsome,i do aresol art i love it,there was a time when it was my passion.Ive been out of it for a quick minute but im starting to sketch again and now that i have nothing to prove im quite happy just painting in my back yard on ply wood.it is a great stress relief,as is beating the drums[another thing i love.
If you ever go to venice beach it's pretty cool for graff,i dig it at least.....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

another stress relief for me has been music,playing it live[or maybe it just adds stress,anyways....heres some of my bands flyers...








































we'd write songs about dogs,we had a song called ancient molosser,and one called [email protected]#$ b.s.l...................But actually the band was as much stress as it was relief.....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I have one that some of you may or may not enjoy... I like doing this more for real, but internet can be just as fun.

Don't forget to try manic mode!!!
http://www.therightfoot.net/mystuff/whatever/swf/bubblewrap.swf

My mom sent this to me, let me know what you think!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I used to smoke but I quit and now I run (well jog :rofl: ). It's weird I was never the jock type but running is a great stress reliever!


----------

